# Teaching myself to knit.......it ain't happenin'!!!!!!!...LOL



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I bought one of those teach yourself to knit kits....and no matter how I try, I just can not do it....I'm more of a hands-on type of person anyway so I guess I'll have to find someone who knows how to knit....and has a LOT of patience!!!...LOL...who will help me learn. I love the look and feel of knitted items but I just can't do it. I casted on just fine but after that....nope, didn't happen....LOL


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Although YouTube videos make it easier, I have always thought that it must be downright impossible to learn to knit without someone right there to teach you. If you were closer I'd be happy to help, but it is a little far to travel  I certainly hope you can find someone, but please don't get discouraged! Since you're already a member here, I assume you know how to crochet. If so, I'd definitely recommend trying to learn in the continental style, if you haven't already. I think that will seem more natural. Good luck and hang in there.
Jan


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

I think you should just keep watching videos and trying over and over again. I had no one here to teach me to knit, and I learned by watching videos and reading a lot on the internet. Knitting Paradise has also been an invaluable source of information for me.

If I can do it, so can you!!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

jumbleburt said:


> Although YouTube videos make it easier, I have always thought that it must be downright impossible to learn to knit without someone right there to teach you. If you were closer I'd be happy to help, but it is a little far to travel  I certainly hope you can find someone, but please don't get discouraged! Since you're already a member here, I assume you know how to crochet. If so, I'd definitely recommend trying to learn in the continental style, if you haven't already. I think that will seem more natural. Good luck and hang in there.
> Jan


I'll have to look up continental style on youtube...yes, I do crochet but I've always loved the look and feel of knitted items. I'm loving all of the dishcloths and potholders that people are sending me in these swaps...I'm a HUGE fan of the swaps!!!!!!...LOL


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

AvonelleRed said:


> I think you should just keep watching videos and trying over and over again. I had no one here to teach me to knit, and I learned by watching videos and reading a lot on the internet. Knitting Paradise has also been an invaluable source of information for me.
> 
> If I can do it, so can you!!


I sure hope so!!!...I do want to learn!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Just keep Knitting, Just keep Knitting. Have you ever watched the movie Finding Nemo, I have Grands and we watch it all the time. Anyway, I like the motto of Just keep Knitting, Sometimes I will finish something and just decide I did not like what I made. Frogged the whole thing while knitting it into something else. (did not have to re-ball the yarn this way). So just keep working at it. Take it with you where ever you know you will be standing or sitting for a while. Sooner or later some nice person will ask what you are knitting and that when you will find someone to help you to knit better. At least, that is what I do. I even let people work on my own project so that they can learn what I am doing to add this or that to the things they have made or are going to make. 
Just keep knitting, Just keep Knitting.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Just keep knitting.....just keep knitting....just keep knitting....hmmmmmmmm....it's the new "OM"......LOL

Good advice!


----------



## KnittingNerd (Mar 28, 2012)

I started with crochette first because thats what my aunt taught and I grasp into that quicker. Then I taught myself knitting because I to loved how it felt and looked. So for 8 months I tried when I got fustrated I just went back to crochette. I still kept reading and watching videos and one day I GOT IT! I was determined to learn it took time to register in my brain but I was so happy.So never say you can't get it because with DETERMINATION you and anyone can learn. I got faith in you..in a few months you'll get it and say Wow! How easy and giggle at yourself..I did.lol then just keep going making and learn by your mistakes. Promise you it gets easier..


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I sure hope so!!!...I want to knit so bad!!!...LOL


----------



## JusNeedles (Nov 20, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> I bought one of those teach yourself to knit kits....and no matter how I try, I just can not do it....I'm more of a hands-on type of person anyway so I guess I'll have to find someone who knows how to knit....and has a LOT of patience!!!...LOL...who will help me learn. I love the look and feel of knitted items but I just can't do it. I casted on just fine but after that....nope, didn't happen....LOL


Here's the deal; I'm personally teach you to knit; I'm be down in a few days and after a couple of days at the beach I'll most definitely be in my knit teaching mode ! OK ?

Honestly, years back I so badly wanted to learn to knit; with two little kids at home, no extra money I couldn't afford to take lessons; plus the only teaching shop was several miles away and I surely couldn't afford lessons AND babysitting. So, I got the book, yarn and needles and plugged along and finally got the hang of it. Sad to say I'm been knitting off and on for a lot of years and am still pretty basic. This year I hope to branch out and learn more. My goal at the moment is socks. Met a lady today who is ONLY 90 years old and is one of the sharpest people I've ever met; she only knits Christmas stockings, says she has probably knitted more than 300 in her life time. She was excited to hear about me knitting socks and has invited me over to her house and she'll help me with the heels ! What a great day it has been.

Too, Utube has awesome videos; I learned just recently how to knit with dpn based on watching the videos. Took several times to watch them before I finally got the hang of it and love them.

So, let me know when you'll be expecting me !

Good luck !


----------



## knitter61 (Jan 24, 2012)

Onestitch, I'm right there with you! Taught myself using a video to do Continental style and have done the dishcloths, scarves, hats, baby blankets and now a couch throw. I want so bad to knit socks! I'm in Ohio so GA looks pretty good to me. I'll come that far and then we'll go to FL. Knitting on the beach sounds like a plan!


----------



## Blumoon (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi! Don't be discouraged. I am a new knitter myself. Although I did have a friend who got me started I learned so much more on my own through the Internet. One site that helped me alot was knittinghelp.com. Check it out, there are alot of free videos to get you on your way. I hope its ok to mention another site. I just want to share because it's so frustrating to learn on your own but it can be done!


----------



## JusNeedles (Nov 20, 2011)

knitter61 said:


> Onestitch, I'm right there with you! Taught myself using a video to do Continental style and have done the dishcloths, scarves, hats, baby blankets and now a couch throw. I want so bad to knit socks! I'm in Ohio so GA looks pretty good to me. I'll come that far and then we'll go to FL. Knitting on the beach sounds like a plan!


I learned continental style years and years ago.....we had gone to Salt Lake City to visit my now former SIL; she lived in a very nice neighborhood; one day we were out walking and met a neighbor who was about 10 months pregnant with her 7th child and she was sitting on the porch knitting; as I watched her she explained cont stitch and even let me knit some of her sweater to learn the stitch ! Keep in mind this was before FB, Utube, e mail. I've never knitted any other way.


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi There,
I taught myself to knit with a how to book 45 years ago. You just keep trying and eventually it will come to you/Also learned to crochet this way,We had no YouTube back then. Just keep going over each section until you master it. Good Luck


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

My mom taught me to crochet when I was young..er..I taught myself to knit from books, learned the basic knit and purl...then taught my mom...that has been a while back..( mom died in 2008, so really a long while back)I taught myself to make socks next, then I couldn't build up the nerve to tackle any thing harder..I was caring for my mom...this year, I have made a little cardi for 3 yr old great niece...next thing will be circular knitting..then who knows...but trust me, if I can do it so can you, I have dyslexia, and my advise is ....BELIEVE IN YOURSELF..YOU CAN DO ANYTHING!!!!!!!!!! Just keep trying..and of course the mantra..I can knit, Keep knitting, keep knitting


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Do a search in your area for guilds or yarn shops. Maybe you can find someone there to show you. Good luck.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

You guys ROCK!!!...and I live 5 miles from the beach....one of these days I'm gonna go sit at the beach and knit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

We believe you will! It took me a while. In high school I made a baby blanket 2" long. Laugh, didn't get such a good grade either!


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

I couldn't have learned with a spec or kit either. You need someone sitting next to you. It isn't hard to learn but it seems awkward at first holding the needles and working with the thread at the same time. I wish you lived close by me, friend. Ask at the yarn stores. Possibly checking the web for classes close by. Good luck.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Jean Keith said:


> I couldn't have learned with a spec or kit either. You need someone sitting next to you. It isn't hard to learn but it seems awkward at first holding the needles and working with the thread at the same time. I wish you lived close by me, friend. Ask at the yarn stores. Possibly checking the web for classes close by. Good luck.


Thanks, I will.........


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

I don't know where you live, or how old you are (not that that is an issue) But see if the area offers a senior citizen center ...or a local library where people get together and knit. If you live in a gated community, sometimes there might be a group there also, willing to teach as well as visit with the common interest. I have a friend who winters down in FL and she has discovered a nice group of knitting friends...they get together all the time. I currently have started a group of all ages, mostly seniors, in the town where I work...we get together every other MOnday....our next project will be knitting preemie hats for local hospitals..... I wish you luck in your search and learning endevour....hope these suggestions help out.


----------



## pml03246 (Mar 14, 2012)

my mom teach my sisters and I how to crochet when we were younger. My oldest sister learn to knit from a books then when I got into my teen years she teach me the basic of knitting. there are times I would love to try harder and nicer things but fear to mess up and I didn't understand the books , glad they have youtube because I am now knitting socks and willing to try other stiches. good luck, once you get the basic of K and P there is no stopping from there.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

o.k. stoppppppp now and get on your computer and go to utube knit vidios. type in continental knit or english knit whichever method you prefer and watch and replay. thats how I learned. I could nottttttttt learn from the books either. some of us are visual learners.


----------



## funkyknitter (Mar 21, 2012)

I learned to knit from watching my mother and grandmother knit. If you can see it happening then you
just go through the steps. I would try to find an open knitting session at a yarn shop and go watch knitters in 
action. You tube might be a good substitute but you can't ask questions of a video . People who knit in public 
are used to being watched so they won't care.


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

I had to teach myself from a pamphlet called Teach Yourself and it taught knitting, crocheting and tatting, in about 25 or so pages. One of the best 10 cents I ever spent, although I didn't learn the tatting.......

I did have trouble with the knitting getting tighter and tighter. I showed a knitter what I was doing and immediately she recognized that I was not bringing my yarn to the front for the purl rows. That one simple difference was all important. Since then, until I found KP, I could only learn by figuring out patterns... If I couldn't figure it out, I couldn't knit it, of course. 

I am amazed at the amount of help available now!! I still am surprised everytime I do a search for a particular kind of help and find so much!

Don't give up! Keep trying! Keep watching! Ask here! Look for a knitter and ask her (him?) to look at what you are doing. You might be making a simple, easy to rectify mistake.......

The best of luck to you!

Virginia


----------



## bobbterrell (Mar 20, 2011)

I took a class at Joanne's about a year ago, it was only about two hours and we got it on sale... 15.00 I think. Well worth it.


----------



## stitch0818 (Jan 24, 2012)

Check it out Phoenix! There is a knit shop on Gunn Highway. I am sure that they give lessons.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

Don't give up, even if you need someone to help you. when at loose ends just pick-up those needles and play...and one day it will all seem so natural. the light will go on, and you will say..how simple.....go get'em girl.


----------



## grandma jean (Dec 15, 2011)

if you have a knitting friend it would all make sense if she would show you in person rather than watching a video then if you are going wrong she will put you right. don't give up it really is a rewarding hobby. good luck. :lol:


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> I bought one of those teach yourself to knit kits....and no matter how I try, I just can not do it....I'm more of a hands-on type of person anyway so I guess I'll have to find someone who knows how to knit....and has a LOT of patience!!!...LOL...who will help me learn. I love the look and feel of knitted items but I just can't do it. I casted on just fine but after that....nope, didn't happen....LOL


This might help, I saw it on one of yesterdays topics
Then there's the rhyme: "in through the front door, once around the back, peep through the window and off jumps Jack." That tells you where to start.
Good luck!


----------



## Gamquilter (Dec 29, 2011)

Just have patience with yourself.....I believe if you want to do something bad enough, you really can, it just takes practice . Do NOT GIVE UP..........put the right needle in,(I),grab the yarn (can) pull it through and slip that finished stitch off the left needle ( knit).......see , you really can!


----------



## smileawhile (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi could some one please tell me what Continental style is.?


----------



## Laura3720 (Dec 10, 2011)

I used a book--actually, once I could cast on the rest was pretty easy. I just focussed on the fact that I only had to learn 2 processes to do a lot! Follow the written/video directions for the knit. Then pick up the pearl (or is it purl?). The rest just comes with time and experience. I keep adding more (k2tog, yo, etc) but started with a straight scarf on moderately sized straight needles and cheap yarn--not caring too much how it looked, but noticing that it got better as I went along. Knitting teaches some patience and is really a great way to learn to go easy on yourself and trust that you're learning and growing little by little. It really feeds into a kind of patient and tolerant philosophy--rather prayer/meditative-like at times. I really love it and think it was worth all the time and effort it took!


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

kidbear said:


> Hi There,
> I taught myself to knit with a how to book 45 years ago. You just keep trying and eventually it will come to you/Also learned to crochet this way,We had no YouTube back then. Just keep going over each section until you master it. Good Luck


me too ditto- I spent many a winter night trying and trying and then it just happened and I could knit!! Never give up


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I we lived closer to each other I would help you...have you tried one of your local yarn shops? I bet they would be willing to help.


----------



## blmur (Feb 29, 2012)

Why don't you arrange to FaceTime or Skype video call with someone who is a good knitter so they can see real time what you are having difficulty grasping and then show you how to fix the problem. EVERYONE can learn to knit, so don't get discouraged.


----------



## Laura3720 (Dec 10, 2011)

smileawhile said:


> Hi could some one please tell me what Continental style is.?


It's how I prefer to knit. I hold the yarn in my left hand, sort-of using my left index finger as a bobbin and wrap it around the right needle with that hand rather than using the right hand to bring it or "throw it" over the right needle. Check out the differences on the youtube videos.


----------



## funkyknitter (Mar 21, 2012)

Smileawhile, Continental is using the left hand to throw the yarn. English is throwing the yarn with the right hand. I see you are in the UK so you should use your right hand I think . Unless you want to be told you are knitting funny.


----------



## sbel3555 (Apr 11, 2011)

Here are some videos to watch. Keep watching them til you understand what they are doing--
Way better than looking at books.
The basics




the knit stitch




the Purl stitch


----------



## wildfire0 (Mar 14, 2012)

When I was a child, my mother used to leave my brother and I with a neighbor lady who would knit and crochet. One day when she watched me struggle with two pencils and a ball of string, she took the time to start me a little scarf. I was about 7 or 8 and handwork has become a life long love! Thank you "Aunt Em".


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

http://www.knittinghelp.com/

http://knitting.about.com/od/learntoknit/a/begin_knit.htm

http://learn-to-knit.com/

http://www.vogueknitting.com/pattern_help/how-to/learn_to_knit.aspx

http://www.bernat.com/learntoknit.php


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

There are usually continuing education courses at your local high schools. Look into it. They are very helpful. Also a lys would have a course in learning. 
I think hands on is easier. It was for me.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

My best advice is to join a knitting group. If you can find one at a local library or at a senior center. They are loads of fun and a great help.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm not sure HOW it would work for me.... having someone "teach" me..... waiting for when they would have time.... when I could find a class available... As IF a class would fit into MY schedule....I surely think I would NEVER have learned. I always wonder (as I am running from my class at the gym, quick stop at my LYS store, on to groceries, pick up the kids, etc.) HOW on EARTH do these dozens of women have TIME to sit and knit every single week at the shop. Or join a knitting group, etc. Don't THEY have better things to do? Who has time to wait for someone to teach you or spend hours knitting with others who are working on THEIR OWN project, etc. Of course, I am too impatient to wait for someone to show me. If you sit with your needles and some yarn and watch a UTube video, isn't it REALLY the same as having someone "teach" you? I would think it is... only way I have ever learned any stitch (and I've done pretty much all of them to my knowledge) is to look, try and learn. You may have to watch the video several times and try several times, but isn't that EXACTLY what you would be doing if you had someone sitting next to you? Sorry, since I have ONLY taught MYSELF, I know of only one way to learn, but it seems to me it would be the same and ANYONE can do it if I can do it. Yes, that means you too! Put on the big girl panties and go! lol


----------



## Quincy's Mom (Sep 3, 2011)

I didn't read through all the way to the end of the thread to see if someone already suggested this, but if you go on www.ravelry.com you might be able to find a local knitting group. Also, you could go to your local craft store, such as Michael's as they usually have classes. The last resort would be to pay for private lessons at a LKS. They're yarns are usually very expensive. If you have the passion, you will not give up. It's definitely not as forgiving as crochet, so don't get discouraged. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Mem51 (Jan 6, 2012)

Ihave learned alot from youtube. you can keep repeating the video over and over. Also, Michael's and AC Moore have classses all the time that can teach you the basics.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Cut yourself some slack. U can do this. Get on uTube and watch and follow along. I learned from the old "Learn How Book" with the illustrations at about age 8. 
Note Well: I could not do the "knit" stitches until I started sticking the working needle into the BACK of the stitch on the loop from front to back and pulling the yarn through to the front. 
For a purl stitch, I stuck the working needle into the back of the stitch again, but this time, from back to front. It made the stitches; but they were twisted. I didn't learn how to make a stitch that was not twisted until I was forty years old. My kids and I wore the stuff I knitted my own unique way, no prob.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I'm not sure HOW it would work for me.... having someone "teach" me..... waiting for when they would have time.... when I could find a class available... As IF a class would fit into MY schedule....I surely think I would NEVER have learned. I always wonder (as I am running from my class at the gym, quick stop at my LYS store, on to groceries, pick up the kids, etc.) HOW on EARTH do these dozens of women have TIME to sit and knit every single week at the shop. Or join a knitting group, etc. Don't THEY have better things to do? Who has time to wait for someone to teach you or spend hours knitting with others who are working on THEIR OWN project, etc. Of course, I am too impatient to wait for someone to show me. If you sit with your needles and some yarn and watch a UTube video, isn't it REALLY the same as having someone "teach" you? I would think it is... only way I have ever learned any stitch (and I've done pretty much all of them to my knowledge) is to look, try and learn. You may have to watch the video several times and try several times, but isn't that EXACTLY what you would be doing if you had someone sitting next to you? Sorry, since I have ONLY taught MYSELF, I know of only one way to learn, but it seems to me it would be the same and ANYONE can do it if I can do it. Yes, that means you too! Put on the big girl panties and go! lol


----------



## billb1946 (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm a retired truck driver. If I can learn to kit so can you. The first book I tried didn't work for me so I got a different one. I didn't know about the U-tube videos At the time. maybe they ar what you need. But keep trying. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

jumbleburt said:


> Although YouTube videos make it easier, I have always thought that it must be downright impossible to learn to knit without someone right there to teach you. If you were closer I'd be happy to help, but it is a little far to travel  I certainly hope you can find someone, but please don't get discouraged! Since you're already a member here, I assume you know how to crochet. If so, I'd definitely recommend trying to learn in the continental style, if you haven't already. I think that will seem more natural. Good luck and hang in there.
> Jan


I learned from a book 50 years ago - no one around who knit and certainly no youtube - it is possible. Maybe there is a yarn shop nearby or classes at Michaels or similar stores or at Adult Ed that can help you


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

My attachment did not go with the quote. Some people need hands on. There is no harm in that. And in reference to your reply, not all of us are the same age and we have raised our children and they have their own lives. Also maybe our spouses are gone and rather than sit alone every night, we get together as a group, become friends and enjoy each others company. Maybe you will be there some day and understand. It isn't "get a life", It is our life. 
Shame on you.


----------



## elenapicado (Mar 18, 2012)

I wish u were in Arkansas! In our summer classes at my school, I teach a crafts class, and one of the things we learn is to knit. Going to your local yarn store is a good idea, folks there are usually willing to give a helping hand. Good luck!! Keep trying!!


----------



## tdw7of9 (Jun 9, 2011)

Some of us have 'the gift' and others not so much! My partner is a self taught knitter, learned when he was 12 (he's now 47). I had tried a few times but had no one to assist (this was in the 70s, long before the days of YouTube et al!) and so never could seem to get it. Last summer he undertook to teach me and having his expertise got me on the right track, and now I get along quite well with needles in hand! Perhaps the fact that I had 24 years of crocheting experience under my belt was helpful, I don't know. But you can learn I'm sure, you just need to find the right venue. Best of luck!


----------



## ollie (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi there - in my town, our Senior Center meets each week to do charity knitting - and we spend much of our time helping each other learn new techniques. This would be one opportunity to have a room full of teachers who have a command of several knitting styles. Also, we have a Civic Center, where knitting lessons are given each week, there is even an official teacher. The class costs a whopping $2/week and you again would have access to a room full of teachers. Then, we have a Barnes & Noble where some knitters meet weekly, not so large a group of knitters, but certainly willing teachers. For my grand finale of information, we have three LYSs within easy driving distance, and classes are held at each of them (little more expensive though) My point, although rambling, is that you may resources around you that might be easily available to help you gain this skill.


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

I wish I lived close to you, I woule be glad to help you. I live in Pa- hey any KP'ers near Hudson Fla willing to teach Phoenix? Good luck, don't give up!


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

Akward isn't it? Practice is the key,tension too. Just think of the needle you're knitting onto as a raw egg, most beginners tend to knit too tightly. 

Are you using basic bright colored yarn and at least a size 7 needles? Seeing what you're doing is very important at first. Too large and too small needles can really hinder your progress. Wish you were closer we'd have an afternoon of it. 

Check out your local area see if there are classes, a senior center or craft center. Also, if theres a LYS check in there for help. Above all, don't give up it takes time and practice!


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

My suggestion would be to find a Local Yarn Store (LYS) nearest to you. Maybe someone there will be able to help out.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

I feel your pain. I've always wanted to learn crochet, and I had the same results you're having. I am going to try again one of these days. I think I'm more determined now than I was years ago. I just need to hide my knitting and try the crochet again.


----------



## iistok (Feb 14, 2011)

Say and look it so easy. but when it come to real doing it. they just won't come out supposes to be? I've try....for a long time I think (almost 3 years) all I have is knit straight and purl one way ....anything I made is so discussing wast a lot of $ and yarn they was good until it came to my hand, than is most dead meat! no good, impossible to save. I can always crochet but I like the knitting stitch - they are much morn solid look? crochet tend to have a lot of hole in most case. with my knitting skill - my knitting also have many hole no matter what I do. so must be me is the problem! I am too slow learner and less patient - always start out in fast and hurry than undo soon after - it almost never fail with all of my projects  I don't understand why I am still hang on it ? guess I must be to much time on my hands and bore?
Ivy


----------



## cjstitches (Feb 6, 2011)

I too taught myself with books videos and anything I could find. Knitting Paradise has been a great help. I go on to ask for help and find that someone else has already asked and the information is already there waiting for me. Thank you everyone and don't give up trying to learn--if I can anyone can.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

I google Picture Tutorial for what stitch I am trying to learn. The Videos are really helpful but the picture Tutorials shoe step by step pictures, and as has been said before, keep on keeping on.


----------



## grfew (Feb 16, 2011)

I have been knitting for over 50 years. Taught myself from a book. But the info I have gotten in a year or so from KP is great. Ask a question get an answer. Look for help-pouf you have it. I think You Tube might help immensely. The videos I have looked at are always good. Good luck, and just keep knitting!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Mevbb, I don't believe that I said (nor implied) anyone should "get a life". All I said that (in my opinion) I believe that having someone SHOW YOU IN PERSON is pretty much the same thing as watching a UTUBE video. Instead of waiting for a class to come along, finding time and money to attend the class, waiting for a point in your life where you have TIME to join a knitting group, do it now. All one needs to do is click on a video and (in my opinion) you HAVE a teacher right there on your screen. I WOULD say to you... shame on YOU for putting words in my mouth, but that would defeat the purpose of this forum which is to HELP others, SHARE our own personal knowledge and experiences (from what ever place we are in our own lives and knitting experience and level) and to respect each other. I envy people who have lots of time to spare. I am not, nor will EVER be one of those people. When I am 90 years old, I will BE the one to organize the activities at my nursing home and help others who live there. Just how I have always been and will always be. I would appreciate if YOU could understand where I am coming from and that I am trying to provide (my own) assistance from my experiences and point of view. This, after all is the purpose of the whole forum concept.....


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

HI, Just a quick note, when you mention utube, be sure to say youtube, as being naive, the first time I typed in utube.com it took me to a porn site, I did not know, my granddaughter says to me Grandma it is youtube.com silly, thought this might help, I too am self taught, took perseverance but I was determined, Good luck sweetie and God Bless


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

Get yourself a Knook, it is a crochet hook that does knitting.

Carol J.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

rtk1219, made me laugh out loud. Reminds me of the time (probably ten years ago now) that we first had the internet and my son was looking for some sporting goods product. I advised (an 8-year old boy, can you IMAGINE) to just "Google Dick's" which is a local sporting goods store. Imagine what he found?! I am sure your GD taught you to just "google" what ever stitch it is that you want to learn..... avoid those "naughty" views. lol


----------



## lynnie2 (Dec 13, 2011)

Dont give up I taught myself , You can do this , Do you know how to crochet? That seems easier to start with


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Phoenix just keep practicing and you tube is a great teacher. You can also pause videos as they teach you so that is also helpful. I am self taught before the internet was ever invented. It is just a matter of practice and more practice. Perhaps you could pick up some videos or teaching books from the library to help you also.Try to find a senior center close by and check if they have a knitting group.They usuaally do. Perhaps someone from the group could stop by and show you some of the basics since it is hard for you to get out.Let me know how it works out for you.


----------



## Chocoholic (May 11, 2011)

I am moving to Pinellas Park/St. Pete area the end of next month. I will be glad to help you out or teach you. Just send me a private message whenever you need me.

Sandi


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

You might check with the local public library, they might know of a knitting group. One of our bookstores had a group that met there too. Good luck and keep trying! One day it will just fall into place for you!!!!



Phoenix said:


> I bought one of those teach yourself to knit kits....and no matter how I try, I just can not do it....I'm more of a hands-on type of person anyway so I guess I'll have to find someone who knows how to knit....and has a LOT of patience!!!...LOL...who will help me learn. I love the look and feel of knitted items but I just can't do it. I casted on just fine but after that....nope, didn't happen....LOL


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I agree with all the advice you have been getting. Stick with it and pretty soon you will not remember how difficult it was. I met a woman in ACMoore one day she was teaching herself to knit with a video. She got the knit stitch okay but could not get the purl. My sister was with me and went to the car to get my knitting bag. I showed her how to purl standing in the middle of the yarn Isle. You just keep at it and you will also meet people along the way to help you. Happy knitting.


----------



## jeannemarie (Oct 3, 2011)

Phoenix, yesterday while shopping at Sam's Club I came across a book called Teach Yourself Visually Knitting by Sharon Turner....Wiley Publishing Inc. Even though I have knit for years, and just started up again, I found this book priceless.I bought it for $15.95 and spent the evening looking at it. I learned several new things and it will be my go to book. The minute I read your post I thought of this book for you. I bet you could learn to Knit in a hurry. Many many photo's from cast on to finishing.I am self taught and it was hard at first but keep on trying and once you learn you will never want to put it down. Good luck to you.....


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Phoenix I can see you are determined to learn and I think if you try continental first just to get the hang of holding the needles and learning the knit purl stitch then you are well on your way... 
when you knit continental,
think of the needle in your right hand as your hook.
Then reach through the loop on the needle in your left hand
grab the yarn you are holding in your left hand, 
pull it through the loop 
and slip the stitch off the left handed needle.. 
make sure you go through the loops and not between I'm sure you have a picture that will go along with the directions I gave... I hope this helps... just go slow. Keep your tension just as in crochet and take it step by step... once you get the hang of continental knitting you can look through several videos and see what style works best for you... I just found it easier to think of my right handed needle with a hook on it...of course it doesn't but it was my way of getting it figured out... Best of luck Ronie


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Is there a knitting store near you? I'm sure you could learn to knit hands-on there. Or you might want to post an ad on Craigslist that you're looking for a knitting teacher. That's how my knitting student found me.

Hazel


----------



## emhk13 (Dec 20, 2011)

Just had this discussion with a friend at Knit Knite last night. When I learned to magic loop, it took 3 or 4 days of trying and several different videos, tutorials, and books before I had the big "got it" moment. I just did the same with Judy's magic cast on this week. With magic loop, it was a video when I got it, Judy's magic cast on was a half page of written directions. I think it has a lot to do with how each person learns and how different people explain things. What works for one person, doesn't work for every one. Also with both techniques, I did not keep trying when I didn't get it. It took a several days. I think the information stews in the back of the brain and then one phrase or description suddenly ties all the information together and it all makes sense. 

Watch several videos by several differnt people, look at a bunch of tutorials and some how to knit books. Don't push it. Work with it for 30 minutes or so then put it down and walk away. Maybe try just watching the video or reading the tutorial without trying to do it at the same time. It will allow you to get used to the terms and movements without trying to duplicate them at the same time. Once you have the basic steps, just knit, knit, knit.

Also go on RAVELRY find a local knitting group and try one out. Go to find groups and knit the general geographical area. You should be able to find something in your are.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

stitch0818 said:


> Check it out Phoenix! There is a knit shop on Gunn Highway. I am sure that they give lessons.


I will....someone told me that there is a knitting group that meets at the Hudson library on Fridays....I'm going to check that out, too....

Thanks everyone for the great responses....I'm checking out youtube videos and looking at books (although I can't read patterns very well...LOL)...you all ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Chrissy said:


> Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> > I bought one of those teach yourself to knit kits....and no matter how I try, I just can not do it....I'm more of a hands-on type of person anyway so I guess I'll have to find someone who knows how to knit....and has a LOT of patience!!!...LOL...who will help me learn. I love the look and feel of knitted items but I just can't do it. I casted on just fine but after that....nope, didn't happen....LOL
> ...


That's so cute!!..Thanks!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

blmur said:


> Why don't you arrange to FaceTime or Skype video call with someone who is a good knitter so they can see real time what you are having difficulty grasping and then show you how to fix the problem. EVERYONE can learn to knit, so don't get discouraged.


Wow!...I never thought of that!...thanks!


----------



## dawnprentiss (Aug 10, 2011)

be patient i crocheed for yrs and when i tried to teach myself knitting it took a long time in my mind to "get it" i used and still do the videos on youtube alot ...love that site..so keep on trying you will "get it" too . just finihed a baby sweater and working on a lil dress i love being able to do both!!


----------



## hoosoer1943 (Jan 17, 2012)

After retiring at age 64, decided to learn knitting. Friend helped me get started, even supplied the needles and yarn!! After getting the basics with her fantastic tutoring, I started watching you tube videos and they helped immensely. Presently have just finished 1st sock !! If I can do this, so can you. Don't give up.


----------



## dawnprentiss (Aug 10, 2011)

sheesh lil late on my advice lol


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

jeannemarie said:


> Phoenix, yesterday while shopping at Sam's Club I came across a book called Teach Yourself Visually Knitting by Sharon Turner....Wiley Publishing Inc. Even though I have knit for years, and just started up again, I found this book priceless.I bought it for $15.95 and spent the evening looking at it. I learned several new things and it will be my go to book. The minute I read your post I thought of this book for you. I bet you could learn to Knit in a hurry. Many many photo's from cast on to finishing.I am self taught and it was hard at first but keep on trying and once you learn you will never want to put it down. Good luck to you.....


I'll look for the book online....I don't go to Sam's Club very often. Thanks!


----------



## Sailgurl (Oct 1, 2011)

Since you know how to crochet, you holdthe thread in your left hand. There are several ways to knit and the Continental Style is going to be the easiest way for ypu to learn because it keeps the yarn and your yarn tension in the left hand. So if you go to utube, look for continental style of knitting. Start with bulky yarn, bigger size needles (10 or 11) and just do a simple garter stitch scarf. You've got the cast on already so start with 25 stitches. Just knit every row. Don't worry about other stitches. Just get comfortable holding the. Needles snd yarn doing the knit stitch. It's just like learning how to chain and single crochet. I KNOW if you can hold the thread in your left hand to crochet, you can learn to knit.


----------



## hoosoer1943 (Jan 17, 2012)

Yes, perserverance is the secret !! Really think learning to knit has given me more patience, which was not one of my good traits.


----------



## westwood (Dec 9, 2011)

Don't give up on You Tube. I forced myself this week to learn Judy's Magic Cast-on and knitting with the magic loop. I frogged many times, but I finally got it. Now I am planning on making some toe-up socks with my new skills.


----------



## trace (Apr 18, 2011)

You see I have the just same problem, but mines with crochet! I can knit almost anything, but crochet I just cant get the hang of it lol


----------



## Oogie (Dec 25, 2011)

Do yourself a favour and go to a knitting shop. They will be only too happy to show you how to do it. Videos are good, but sometimes you just need the hands-on approach. Good luck, it's a wonderful hobby. AND many wonderful people are on this site.


----------



## honeydewhaven (Mar 24, 2011)

I bought the book, "The Idiot's Guide to Knitting and Crocheting"....easiest book to learn from. It includes many patterns and exactly how to work them.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Have you tried watching lessons on WEb? You can repeat until you get it. It helps me when I get stuck if I can't get to local knitting shop. Knitting shop frequently has experienced knitters knitting around the table. So friendly and helpful.



Phoenix said:


> I bought one of those teach yourself to knit kits....and no matter how I try, I just can not do it....I'm more of a hands-on type of person anyway so I guess I'll have to find someone who knows how to knit....and has a LOT of patience!!!...LOL...who will help me learn. I love the look and feel of knitted items but I just can't do it. I casted on just fine but after that....nope, didn't happen....LOL


----------



## jeannewmie (Aug 12, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> I bought one of those teach yourself to knit kits....and no matter how I try, I just can not do it....I'm more of a hands-on type of person anyway so I guess I'll have to find someone who knows how to knit....and has a LOT of patience!!!...LOL...who will help me learn. I love the look and feel of knitted items but I just can't do it. I casted on just fine but after that....nope, didn't happen....LOL


I had the same problem when I first started. I then went to a LYS and took a 3 hour class - making a hat in the round. Wow! Everything fell into place. The important thing is having the desire and then not putting pressure on yourself to "know it all" right away. Keep at it - if I can do it, anyone can. Jeanne


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I crocheted for many years, and decided to teach myself to knit when I retired. It's taking time. It's MUCH more difficult to retrain myself to knit, but I'm pleased. I've always loved the drape of knit. Go girl! :thumbup:


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

Is there a local yarn shop that offers lessons? This is how I learned to knit and it was well worth the cost.


----------



## knittwittibe46 (Mar 20, 2012)

Phoenix said:


> I bought one of those teach yourself to knit kits....and no matter how I try, I just can not do it....I'm more of a hands-on type of person anyway so I guess I'll have to find someone who knows how to knit....and has a LOT of patience!!!...LOL...who will help me learn. I love the look and feel of knitted items but I just can't do it. I casted on just fine but after that....nope, didn't happen....LOL


Oh Phoenix, I do have lots of patience, it's too bad you can't come over. Maybe you can search for a knitting group through a LYS.... most of them have knitting groups. Just don't give up, if you can cast on, you will certainly be able to knit . Best wishes, ibe


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

If you're traveling to the Green Bay WI area, I would be glad to teach you. LOL Seriously though, most yarn stores offer classes. You could also look for a knitting group in your area. Most knitters are more than willing to help others learn the craft. It does take practice so don't get discouraged.


----------



## beck25 (Nov 30, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> I bought one of those teach yourself to knit kits....and no matter how I try, I just can not do it....I'm more of a hands-on type of person anyway so I guess I'll have to find someone who knows how to knit....and has a LOT of patience!!!...LOL...who will help me learn. I love the look and feel of knitted items but I just can't do it. I casted on just fine but after that....nope, didn't happen....LOL


just keep trying im left handed and i managed to teach myself how to knit it took some time but i did it


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

You might try a different needle material. Sometimes a project keeps slipping off a metal needle and behaves better on bamboo. For other projects the reverse may be true.

And for tiny projects I put point protectors on the ends of double pointed needles and feel better control over the short needle.


----------



## Augusta (Nov 26, 2011)

My daughter is a "visual" learner. She can't read and learn:
she listens and watches, then does. She asked me to teach her to knit--I didn't think she could grasp it. She watched me for a bit--then went away with her yarn and needle. 

She came back several days later with a finished scarf. She had dropped only one stitch! The stitches were of the same tension and the edges even. Oh, MY! My daughter is over 30--so it's never too early or late. 

She then asked me to teach her basic crochet--another scarf.


----------



## alwaysknitting (Dec 19, 2011)

you can find videos on line that are really good and you can see exactly how to do something and can rerun and rerun to your hearts content - very patient - I go there all the time when I need to see how something is done!


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

wish I could sit you down right by me for a bit. Have patience with yourself is my best advice.


----------



## marilyn1977 (Nov 3, 2011)

I said a few months ago that I would teach myself how to knit or die doing it. Well, I have done it. So far, I have knitted about ten dishcloths. So if I can do it, so can you. Will post some pictures soon.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

I knit funny. It's a combination of English and Portugese knitting. I call it "knitting". :shock: ROFL 


funkyknitter said:


> Smileawhile, Continental is using the left hand to throw the yarn. English is throwing the yarn with the right hand. I see you are in the UK so you should use your right hand I think . Unless you want to be told you are knitting funny.[/quote


----------



## caat (Mar 6, 2012)

Do you have a local yarn shop near you? If so, go there and see if they have a knitting group that meets, or classes you can take. Some are free, some aren't. Some of the staff there may even be willing to help you on their own. Good luck!


----------



## margaret23 (Mar 19, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> I bought one of those teach yourself to knit kits....and no matter how I try, I just can not do it....I'm more of a hands-on type of person anyway so I guess I'll have to find someone who knows how to knit....and has a LOT of patience!!!...LOL...who will help me learn. I love the look and feel of knitted items but I just can't do it. I casted on just fine but after that....nope, didn't happen....LOL


I can relate!!----I am a crochet drop-out!! I have books, videos, took a class, watch you-tube---all make it seem so simple! Maybe need a live-in crochet expert for a couple of weeks!!


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

I taught myself to knit...

I remember that in the beginning I used to throw my needles and yarn in frustration. Then, one day, my husband (now my ex) told me that if I learned to knit he would buy me one of those Boye interchangeable circular needle sets, and that spurred me on...and I learned. This was before internet, and there was no one around me that could teach me. I just kept going at it and kept going at it until I understood what it was I was supposed to do. 

I never got that needle set, but I did learn that there's nothing too hard to learn if you've got the determination to learn it.


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Just keep saying I think I can, I think I can! and soon you will say wow I can! Don't give up it will happen.


----------



## Cathryn 2ed (Feb 1, 2011)

We have/had someone on this list near you. Spring Hill I think. I looked on the User List but who ever it is, remains in hiding so can't find them that way. Here is the senior center near you, I'll bet the person who answers the phone can put you in touch with someone. Hudson Multipurpose Senior Center 
12417 Clock Tower Parkway, Hudson, FL
(727) 863-7761

The knitting process begins with just coaxing a piece of yarn through the hole in the previous stitch. It is so worth the learning. &#8206;


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Phoenix-I feel your pain! I'm a self taught knitter and it hasn't always been easy. Do you have a LYS nearby? You can always check there for lessons. Also, check with your local parks and recreation department. My local p&r offers lots of crafts classes (knitting being just one). You could even ask your LYS to help you . You said you were able to cast on. Ask your LYS to help you with the knit stitch. Practice that for awhile (knitting every row is the garter stitch!) and when you feel comfortable with it ask them to help you with the purl stitch. The more you learn, the easier it will be to teach yourself more.Learn the absolute basics (cast on, knit, purl, increase, decrease, and bind off). Once you know the absolute basics, you can do pretty much anything knitting. Pretty much everything in knitting is based on the absolute basics. Just keep at it and before you know it you'll be throwing out advise here with the rest of us! Good luck!!!


----------



## pulitz22 (Feb 25, 2012)

Dear Phoenix, Please don't despair. Everyone has thrown down her needles and thrown her yarn across the room, I'm sure. There is a little song taught to children about the 4 steps involved in the knit stitch. I think it's in one of EZ's books. Putting the needle into the cast on stitch, wrapping the yarn around, pulling the needle out, then slipping it off the needle = something like this - The mother bird flies into the nest, wraps her wing around the baby, pulls the baby out of the nest, and both fly away. Used to teach that to first graders, so you will soon learn too. I promise! Am looking forward to the first picture of your first creation! Bonnie


----------



## Pudgypooh (May 31, 2011)

Don't give up. With each mistake, you will figure out the correct way. After a while you will be amazed at how much you have progressed! You have already mastered the hardest part for most people, casting-on! You are good to go.


----------



## missyern (Jan 23, 2011)

Get a Learn How Book. Thats how so many of us learned before there were videos. You never have to pause a book.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

I would say, get a knitting learn how book or put knitting instructions into a google search. There are a lot of good sites online for that have complete instructions. I taught myself to crochet with a book.


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

Try contacting local craft shops to see if they know anyone who teaches knitting.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

I found this on meetup.
http://tinyurl.com/bmt48xw

Just put in knit and where you want to look.

http://www.meetup.com/

I crochet. I do it so fast.
I have tried knitting. I think if I could find a way to hold
my yarn like I do when I crochet it would be easier.
Dick


----------



## Kim1183 (Jun 8, 2011)

I taught myself by watching videos over and over and forcing myself to keep practicing casting on, knitting and purling. I got frustrated many times over. I'm with everyone else. Keep watching the videos. I'm teaching myself to crochet and the videos are very helpful. Don't give up. We've all been there. It will pay off in the end.


----------



## ras4eight (Feb 22, 2012)

Phoenix said:


> AvonelleRed said:
> 
> 
> > I think you should just keep watching videos and trying over and over again. I had no one here to teach me to knit, and I learned by watching videos and reading a lot on the internet. Knitting Paradise has also been an invaluable source of information for me.
> ...


I have crocheted for many years and like you, like the look and feel of knitting. I decided a long time ago that knitting was too hard so I never really learned. Recently (3-4 mos) I determined I was going to learn. I have made some hats and now I'm working on socks. I watched YouTube videos over and over, pausing them and practicing what they did. With time and practice you too can learn! The more you do the more sense it makes especially as you see the project develop. I knit by "throwing" and continental. Because I crochet, continental style feels more natural, but it's really all what you get comfortable with. Don't give up! And all the tips you get here will really help you. Hang in there

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

YES, absolutely.....learn Continental first! Especially if you're right handed, you can always switch to English if you ever decide to. I don't know anyone who ever switched from Continental to English, but I know a lot of people (including me) who learned English and wanted to learn Continental. 

(If I'm wrong about that, I'm sure someone on KP will let me know.)

I really admire people who can learn either knit or crochet without a live person to help them. IMHO, all the Youtubes in the world can't look over your shoulder and say, "STOP, your're wrapping the wrong way:, or "You just split the yarn!" or "No, don't start a row with the yarn in the back."


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

There are videos showing the knit and purl stitches and library books with excellent illustrartions. I did go to a group class, $5 for two hours, which helped me identify mistakes. There are not many way to make mistakes on the basics, ie a scarf, but it does help to have someone show you. 
Did I see your Witch Logo on eBay? It looks familiar, puzzle seller, Brighton Jewelry?


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

DickWorrall said:


> I found this on meetup.
> http://tinyurl.com/bmt48xw
> 
> Just put in knit and where you want to look.
> ...


There IS, Dick. It's called Continental knitting -- you hold the yarn in your left hand and you can wrap it any way you hold your yarn for crochet!


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

I give up on Continental, just not able to keep the tension even. After a year, I can do it, but much safer to use the American way.


----------



## Ginka (May 16, 2011)

How about classes at AC Moore or Michaels ? I just saw a sign up in one of them ,its worth a phone call to them .I want to learn how to crochet....I'm in Cape Coral ,Florida where are you ?


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Interesting you mention Continental and right handed. I am left handed and struggled, okay, but safer and easier my way, English? I thought it was American, ha. You are the only person to acknowledge lef handers. Other just looked at me as though "no difference."


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> I bought one of those teach yourself to knit kits....and no matter how I try, I just can not do it....I'm more of a hands-on type of person anyway so I guess I'll have to find someone who knows how to knit....and has a LOT of patience!!!...LOL...who will help me learn. I love the look and feel of knitted items but I just can't do it. I casted on just fine but after that....nope, didn't happen....LOL


I'm willing, but it would be a long trip.


----------



## haroldp5 (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi,


Since you can cast on, you already have the hard part done. The thing to remember is that, compared to crochet, knitting is unbelievably easy. In the beginning, there are only two stitches, and one is the reverse of the other. 


I'd say you are holding the yarn improperly or some other easily corrected thing. Take your ball of yarn and needles down to the local yarn shop, and ask them what you are doing wrong. If it is a good shop, they will view you as a potential customer and show you in about five minutes, then let you sit and practice until you are confident. If not, then you probably don't want to do business there anyway. 

Also, I recommend the continental stytle since, as I understand it, you hold the yarn the same way for crochet. I personally don't know how to crochet; it's too difficult for me.

Harry
Quilcene, WA


----------



## sslteach (Mar 13, 2012)

Anyone live near Sandusky,OH thatis willing to tutor me with knitting?


----------



## nit witty (Dec 29, 2011)

See if there is a Meetup or other Knitting group near you. We have one where we go to knit/crochet and those that do help those who want to learn plus work on their own projects.


----------



## phyllis.J (Mar 28, 2012)

this is my first time to send a reply, but I wondered about the classes in the yarn stores? hope you find something to work for you--good luck


----------



## wordpaintervs (Feb 5, 2011)

wish you lived close to me. I teach a basic knit/crochet class 2 hours once a week. We'd get you going!!!

Hang in there.


----------



## joand (Aug 28, 2011)

Don't give up! Just watch the videos and look at the knitting directions in your kit, and take it step by step. Once you "get it", you'll be amazed at how easy it is! Relax and enjoy the process.


----------



## Pamela F (Mar 22, 2012)

Phoenix said:


> I bought one of those teach yourself to knit kits....and no matter how I try, I just can not do it....I'm more of a hands-on type of person anyway so I guess I'll have to find someone who knows how to knit....and has a LOT of patience!!!...LOL...who will help me learn. I love the look and feel of knitted items but I just can't do it. I casted on just fine but after that....nope, didn't happen....LOL


Please don't lose heart. I'm a new knitter and totally determined not to be beaten, bring it on! Haha. Once you've sussed it you will be totally hooked.

I went to a local wool shop and asked them to show me and took a pattern I wanted to try and knit and asked advice on yarn and which needles. She guided me through each step and told me to return when I'd got to the next section and she would show me the next stage. Even though a couple of people were waiting to be served I was still her customer and she sorted me out. Guiding me to more economical buys. They have asked me to bring my knitted efforts to show them.

A few minutes invested time = more spending there in the future.

I hope you find someone kind to guide your hands. Good luck.


----------



## estroe (May 18, 2011)

I'm in S.C. Is that close enough? 

Honestly, I agree with what I have read and would recommend that you google knitting groups in your area and see if there is one close by. Also go to your local yarn shop and they can lead you in that direction. When we moved to Greenville 4 years ago, I went to the local A.C. Moore and the lady in charge of the yarn section directed me toward several groups that meet on different nights. Actually I think there is one going every night here?? 

Anyway, here on KP we have a wonderful community that will always jump in and try to help in a pinch. Even I who has knit for over 60 years sometimes have senior moments and within minutes can get an answer to my questions, once I post.

There is no such thing as a dumb question, and sometimes as you write your problem the answer does come to you. We have all been there, believe me!! Good luck in your latest quest!


----------



## Tripper (Feb 8, 2012)

Relax first....you can do it.......keep trying. 
I taught myself to knit my first year of college. I was so proud to show my knitting mother.
She tried to copy my knitting and could not do it. I had knitted the back of every knit stitch in the sweater.
Hey it was still knitting.


----------



## dbatrsb (Dec 9, 2011)

Don't give up on yourself!!! I was pretty awkward when I taught myself to knit. One book that helped me was Reader's Digest "Complete Guide to Needlework" It has ALL kinds of needlework instructions and is for dummies like me. I don't think it's still in print, but found a copy at Half Price Books in the Dallas area. You might try Amazon for a copy, if Half Price isn't an option for you. If I can do it, you can. Not only am I inept, but I also get frustrated pretty quickly and decide to "you know where" with it. LOL I'm still learning and have a ways to go with getting the gauge right, but I sure know a lot more than I did. 
You never fail, until you quit trying. You can do it. 
:thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Phoenix,
I had a hard time in the beginning.I took a class at a LYS and I learned everything I thought I couldn't do in one 3 hour class. You may find the English method a little easier than Continental style. The key is finding videos online that specifically teach knitting for left hander's.
http://www.knittinghelp.com may be a good site to check out. She goes slowly and you can try to knit along.
Don't give up! Be the Little Engine that Could!


----------



## billb1946 (Nov 23, 2011)

Check out the videos on Continental style. You hold the yarn in the left hand just as crochets do


DickWorrall said:


> I found this on meetup.
> http://tinyurl.com/bmt48xw
> 
> Just put in knit and where you want to look.
> ...


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

are you a crocheter? maybe you need to try continental
try and get elizabeth zimmermans knitting workshop video from your local library it is an amazing teaching tool


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

I am sure there isssomeone out there near wwhere you live who will help you. I would gladly but I live in New Zealand. If you are near let me know

The other option is do you have old epeoples homes. If so go there one of the old ladies would be only to happy to help you and remember you are probably the only visitor they may get


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

1) Try a Senior Citizen Center at the Parks and Rec Program for a knitting group. We have one here and they make baby things which they sell at the Center. They are always anxious to have "new eyes" and "needles" join the group. 2) try Independent Living or Assisted Living Centers. That can be a two way street....you can learn to knit and the patrons in the Center will look forward to having you come and share time with them. 3) Michael's, Hobby Lobby and JoAnne's 
have knitting groups that use their classrooms and they sometimes teach. Lots of options. Hang in there!


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

There are a lot of free videos at knitfreedom.com that are really easy to see, almost like someone is sitting there with you. I took a knit lab class on Craftsy and was able to follow along. I did learn to do a basic knit stich many moons ago, and I think it would be easiest if someone was sitting right there with you.

I put an ad on craigslist wondering if anyone offered one-on-one lessons, and wanted to trade for crochet lessons or had any other ideas, but I got zero response!

btw it is so thrilling when it finally "clicks" and you find you are knitting! Keep at it, and it will happen.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

I just happened to think, some senior centers have classes, or possibly a library, and you can look for a Stitch and Bitch group, by whatever name, it is a group of ladies who get together and do needlework -- usually very friendly and willing to help


----------



## Pamk (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm going to be 58 in June. I learned a year ago. You CAN teach an old dog a new trick .... LOL. I had a teacher who moved away...but had given me the very basics. Recently I took a couple of classes at my LYS and pushed my level up. It takes time. I kept my first starter piece...just knitting....and look at it often to remind myself how far I've come. Be patient with yourself, accept help from others and check into a class. KnittingHelp.com was an invaluable help to me. Great video's. Good luck


----------



## Frogsong (Feb 26, 2011)

Don't give up. I taught myself to knit using books and youtube. I usually resort to youtube when I can't figure it out with the book. If I can do it, anyone can. Once you "get it" you'll be on your way to knitting many beautiful things.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Been babysitting and then went shopping with my daughter but I fully intend to watch youtube tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Patricia Ann (Jan 14, 2012)

Phoenix said:


> I bought one of those teach yourself to knit kits....and no matter how I try, I just can not do it....I'm more of a hands-on type of person anyway so I guess I'll have to find someone who knows how to knit....and has a LOT of patience!!!...LOL...who will help me learn. I love the look and feel of knitted items but I just can't do it. I casted on just fine but after that....nope, didn't happen....LOL


Oh yes you can learn! I am 64 years old and I am teaching myself to knit, oh I haven't done anything great yet but I have a nice collection of dish cloths and one scarf which is wider at one end then the other but so what it was my very frist try and I'm proud of it  I too crochet, taught myself over forty years ago but still like you I wanted to knit too.
Please don't give up, one of these days we'll be able to help others who are starting out just like us. Hang in there girl I know you can do it!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Phoenix...one book that helped me years ago..before KP, youtube and such was "Knitting for Dummies" by Pam Allen
..She is an amazing knitting designer, writer and on the staff of a major knitting mag.
Not all of us have the rich history of being taught by a nana or mother when we were very young...I had NO one in my family that could knit..
Although I was taught to knit many years ago by a neighbor...she was pregnant..held her needles on her belly..so ...so did I [email protected] me....I really didn't learn..even though I kept practicing and practicing and practicing until years later...the book taught me to knit socks...
And you can always come here for questions..
Don't give up because your rewards will be amazing.
Knit simple things washcloths, scarfs etc..
and btw I learned to crochet first..so continental was the best choice for me..as yarn is held in same hand for both.

YOU CAN DO IT WOMAN! lol


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm headed for youtube right now to watch continental knitting!!!...LOL


----------



## Frogsong (Feb 26, 2011)

I tried continental knitting and couldn't do it to save my life... LOL


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

I knitted in high school years ago too much time gone by...later got a gift cert. to a LYS had one lesson on socks and I spent the entire summer working on socks ,I did it,and now there is nothing I can't make and I had dial up to look at the videos so it took hours but I succeed. at one point it just clicked.Keep on keeping on !!


----------



## acourter (Sep 30, 2011)

Wish you were here, I would help you and if I couldn't, my local yarn shop owners would teach you. Heck, if they taught me.....they definitely could teach anyone! :shock: 

Do you have a local yarn shop that might help?


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

Just keep at those youtube video's. The best advice I can give is to knit as loose as you can. Most new knitters knit so tight it is very hard to get your needle into the stitch. Relax and keep at it!


----------



## dtrippi (Mar 30, 2012)

I started by taking a basic knitting class and then bought the book Knitting for Dummies. The book really helped!


----------



## KerriS (Mar 4, 2012)

I just learned how to knit this past December (2011). I had tried and failed completely several times before. Those were the times I had a "teacher" aka my mother. This time I used Youtube videos and library videos and some books too. I just kept trying one video after another until I found a technique that I could handle. I couldn't seem to make my fingers do what the women on the videos could. Eventually, I would go back and realize that with the practice I had done, I could now do what they were doing. It's a matter of retraining your brain and your fingers. And as so many have said, "Just keep knitting, even if it doesn't look like much." This is one craft where your skill really needs time to develop. 

I started with one ball of wool and knit about 4 feet long x 9 inches wide just to see how I was improving and I could see how different ways of knitting (continental or throwing) would change the finished product. I also tried to learn to read my knitting. I wanted to be able to figure out what a twisted stitch vs a regular stitch should look like. Why did I have holes? How do you fix a dropped stitch? It took a lot of perseverance to get through that. Eventually I found someone willing to answer some questions. I also discovered that my local knitting shop has a fabulous learn to knit class. I joined a knitting group at my local library and they are more than willing to help me in any way they could. Just keep trying, you can do it!!!

Since the beginning of December, I have finished about 11 cowls, 3 scarves, felted slippers, a cabled iPod holder, and I'm working on a shawl and my first sweater. They are not perfect but everything gets better with practice. I have been knitting like crazy but I'm so thrilled to have finally caught on to how to do it. I love knitted things and it's so fun to make things I can wear. 

A couple of things I discovered - it's easier to knit with smaller needles than great big ones (about a 6mm is great). 
- Use a good quality inexpensive worsted weight like Vanna's Choice or Patons Decor. They have a bit of stretch to them. Some less expensive acrylic yarns are really firm and that takes a bit to get used to especially if you tend to knit tightly. 
- use smooth yarn not anything with texture or bumps.
- try different kinds of needles. I found that my knitting would slip off of smooth metal needles so I tried bamboo and they were fantastic!!! They grip a bit and as you use them they smooth down a little but they still are really slippery like the nickel or aluminum ones. 
- The times when I failed - I couldn't put the needle into the stitch it was so tight. After learning to knit continental that problem was solved. 
- When you begin a row slip the first stitch rather than knitting or purling it. That will give you a neater edge. 
- I found it easiest to wrap the yarn around my pinky once then over my index finger to tension it. Some people hold it with their fingers and I found that impossible. Just another thing to think about. Argh! 
- Don't worry about the first "project" or sample you make. Keep the thing so you can be proud of how you have improved over time. 
- Try to find a knitting group that you can join. You will find them to be invaluable when you start trying to read patterns. 

I can't think of anything else at the moment but if I do, I'll be sure to send you another note. Have fun! It really is a relaxing hobby once you get the hang of it. Good luck and I hope this was helpful.


----------



## ggskatemom (Mar 15, 2011)

go to craftsy.com they are an online teaching program you can buy for a discount and keep it forever. all of their programs are awesome for the money. they go step by step, row by row. try it out.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I made a few mistakes...LOL...but this is what I got so far.........


----------



## newtoknitting528 (Mar 15, 2012)

See if your local craft store(s) offer knitting clasees or if ther is a local knitting groupor guild(you can Google ) them. I googled knitting classes and my city and state and found a class at a local yarn store. I started knitting in December of last year and have made 5 baby hats, 1 adult hat , 4 scarves and the original dish cloth that I made in my beginning knitting class. Just keep talking about it and someone may know someone who can help u out. I also rented dvds from the library and watched those. I really enjoyed one bt Nici Mcnally (not sue I spelled that right). Please keep us posted on your progress. Good Luck !!


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Phoenix-YOU DID GREAT!!!!! You cast on and did the knit stitch each row-You are doing the garter stitch! Just keep practicing until you get comfortable with it. Then you'll be ready to move on to the purl stitch. Don't give up. You're knitting!!!!


----------



## ggskatemom (Mar 15, 2011)

I just received a 50% off on all craftsy classes. Take one, I signed up for knitting with beads. Can't wait. go to interweave .com or craftsy for the discount.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Yea!!!!!!!!!!!....I'm knitting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!....LOL :lol:


----------



## Cathryn 2ed (Feb 1, 2011)

I went to look and there is Ellie's yarns in Homosassa Springs. That is just north of you on the same side of "the road." Give her a call and see if she can help. 

6410 South Suncoast Boulevard
Homosassa, FL 34446
(352) 628-1412


----------



## Anitabee (Feb 15, 2012)

Just keep u- tubing and plugging away. Regardless of how you feel now, you will "get it".


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Cathryn 2ed said:


> I went to look and there is Ellie's yarns in Homosassa Springs. That is just north of you on the same side of "the road." Give her a call and see if she can help.
> 
> 6410 South Suncoast Boulevard
> Homosassa, FL 34446
> (352) 628-1412


Thank you...I didn't think of that!


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> I made a few mistakes...LOL...but this is what I got so far.........


That looks great, See you can knit! Keep practicing.


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi, I would really recommend that you look up your nearest yarn shop as they always have classes with hands on experience. That is where I went when I was a kid and have been knitting up a storm ever since. My grandmother taught me how to crochet. I'm a hands on and visual person like you, once I'm shown, then I can read and create just about anything. But until someone shows me it is just Greek to me. LOL


----------



## Novice Sandy (Apr 16, 2011)

My mom tried to teach me, then I tried years later to teach myself. Now about 15 or so years later, with DH prodding, I finally took a few JoAnns classes to get the hands on basics. It helps to have someone there to answer your questions. Then I went to youtube to answer other questions. Been knitting about a little over a year. Taking it slow, learning, really learning as I go. Taking a sock class from a LYS in April. I crocheted 27 years before learning to knit, now I love both. I try to switch from one to the other in order to keep learning and encouraged with knitting, and not to lose anything with crocheting. I now can say I enjoy both, but still favor crochet. Don't give up, just take a breath.


----------



## Jan L (Sep 10, 2011)

Darn, I was just in your neck of the woods 2 weeks ago. I could have taught you. I'm a snowbird, heading home tomorrow. Good luck. Keep trying. You'll love it!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Jan L said:


> Darn, I was just in your neck of the woods 2 weeks ago. I could have taught you. I'm a snowbird, heading home tomorrow. Good luck. Keep trying. You'll love it!


Awwwwww.....next time you're down give me a holler!!!...LOL


----------



## arlinelit (Jul 22, 2011)

Do not give up. I have taught many people to knit , from 7 year olds to 85 year olds. It is difficult to do it with no one there to show you and help you through your process of learning.
I suggest that you try your library and see if they have a course there. If they do not then they may know of someone who has taught there previously or of a neighboring town that has a program. Do you have a cccommunity college in the area or an adult ed program offered through you local school district? Give them a call, they too may have a class or know of someone who teaches beginners. 
I wish you luck and hope you find somebody to help.
Perhaps a local church or temple has a knitting group that you can contact.
Let me know what happens.


----------



## Anniebella (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi, just don't give up, try going on line and looking at how to progress...once you get it you will be fine....books are a good too, but if your hands on look at the videos.


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

I recently taught myself to knit continental style and I kind of like it., but I cannot for the life of me purl that way, any help out there bless you all angels


----------



## slevine13 (Feb 12, 2012)

I too taught myself to knit. It took awhile to get the hang of it. My mom taught me to crochet when I was young so continental style was very difficult. I ended up doing my own version of english style which for me was much easier. Although, I did throw my needles on the ground on several occassions out of pure frustration. Now, I get purely frustrated when life prevents me from knitting! Please don't give up!


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> I bought one of those teach yourself to knit kits....and no matter how I try, I just can not do it....I'm more of a hands-on type of person anyway so I guess I'll have to find someone who knows how to knit....and has a LOT of patience!!!...LOL...who will help me learn. I love the look and feel of knitted items but I just can't do it. I casted on just fine but after that....nope, didn't happen....LOL


Have you tried Youtube? They have great tutorials. Go to Youtube and type in "learning to knit" and see what happens. You can repeat the video as many times as you need and youtube is very patient. It never complains or gives that nasty look we all dread. Keep at it. You only need to learn 2 different stitches, knit and purl and you'll be clicking those knitting needles in no time. And don't be hard on yourself. I've been knitting for over 50 years and still make mistakes. We all do.

There are different ways of holding the yarn that you are knitting with. Find the one that suits you best.


----------



## donya (Sep 10, 2011)

I live in Tarpon Springs. Would love to help. Let me know!!!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Did I miss the tea party today????


----------



## donya (Sep 10, 2011)

I live right around the corner in Tarpon Springs. Would love to help you out!!!!


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

Good advice. I am sure you are glad you kept at it!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I ripped out what I had done because of all the flaws....decided to try an acrylic......how in the world do you knit with acrylic????...The first was with Peaches & Creme cotton and it was kinda difficult but the acrylic...I couldn't get the tip of the needle into the stitches!!!!...I got it between the strands of a stitch, tried to pullit back through and it kept slipping....I guess I'd better get a whole lot better at this before trying a slippery yarn again!!!!....LOL....I'm done for the night....I'll try again in the morning.....


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

donya said:


> I live right around the corner in Tarpon Springs. Would love to help you out!!!!


We'll have to get together sometime. I moved from Tarpon Springs to Hudson....too bad I didn't know you then!!!...LOL


----------



## Pamk (Jul 10, 2011)

Believe or not.....you have just knit your first sample. WHOOO HOOOOOOO.....WAY better than my first attempt WITH a teacher. Take up some of the offers of people who are near or vacationing....contact your LYS....take a class. Welcome to the wonderful world of knitting. I'm SO glad there's not a 12 step program....I plan on keeping this addiction forever


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Pamk said:


> Believe or not.....you have just knit your first sample. WHOOO HOOOOOOO.....WAY better than my first attempt WITH a teacher. Take up some of the offers of people who are near or vacationing....contact your LYS....take a class. Welcome to the wonderful world of knitting. I'm SO glad there's not a 12 step program....I plan on keeping this addiction forever


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## grannyann35 (Aug 16, 2011)

I taught myself to knit and now i've knitted 4 jumpers 1 dr who scafe 2 beanies and 1/2 a sock I'm in Aussie land so i cant help. I'm learning how to increase in every stitch for 35 stitches. It's not easy for me but I love you tube. keep up the great work you will get hooked when it clicks.


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

As I said, knit looser!


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

You can do IT!!! I bought a cheap book at Walmart " I taught myself to knit", 2 skeins of red heart yarn and a set of 2 needles and learned in a week.. Of course, that is only the basic stitches.. When I need to know something else,stitches,etc. I go to utube, ravelry,here or knit picks Practice makes perfect and I have a looooooonnng way to go.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Phoenix, just keep trying, I taught myself to knit with a learn how book. My first potholder was so lop sided that you could not tell what it was. Do just the knit stitch until you have that one down. I am a thrower. I still haven't mastered the continental. Don't give up. You can do it.


----------



## CeceTX (Sep 22, 2011)

jumbleburt said:


> Although YouTube videos make it easier, I have always thought that it must be downright impossible to learn to knit without someone right there to teach you. If you were closer I'd be happy to help, but it is a little far to travel  I certainly hope you can find someone, but please don't get discouraged! Since you're already a member here, I assume you know how to crochet. If so, I'd definitely recommend trying to learn in the continental style, if you haven't already. I think that will seem more natural. Good luck and hang in there.
> Jan


No, it's not impossible but it takes peace and quiet and a determination that puts everything into the background...ask my husband of 46 years...who thought I'd left him when all I was doing was learning to knit...with the help of the booklet "Teach Yourself To Knit" ... so keep trying, I've been knitting 46 years and am still learning. In fact, I am in the process of learning to knit with my working yarn in my left hand, whatever that's called...I've heard the two types called so many different things lately I don't know any more. You might try a felted bag since once it's felted no one will know where you made a mistake...really!
Hugs,
CeceTX


----------



## josiehof (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi,

I too am a knitter for a lot of years and can sometimes find it hard to learn something new. I cannot do a long tail caston. Maybe someone can help me to understand it. I have tried working along with the youtube videos, but cannot do it. Are you supposed to knit with both yarns?

josiehof


----------



## LeAnn (Feb 5, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> I bought one of those teach yourself to knit kits....and no matter how I try, I just can not do it....I'm more of a hands-on type of person anyway so I guess I'll have to find someone who knows how to knit....and has a LOT of patience!!!...LOL...who will help me learn. I love the look and feel of knitted items but I just can't do it. I casted on just fine but after that....nope, didn't happen....LOL


Try this technique http://www.youtube.com/user/ashcliffe#g/u
I taught myself to crochet a long time ago and then taught myself to knit with one of those books too. This technique was the only one that made sense to me.
If the link doesn't work search youtube for 'russian knitting' and look for ones by ashcliffe.


----------



## purlsofwisdom (Mar 20, 2012)

when i was in school, the girls were taught to how to do various crafts while boys did the art. i am fortunate to have my mum who is a very neat worker, no matter what she did. so, thanks to my mother i have picked up my knitting needle once again, 4 years ago, and have never put them down. keep trying my firend, i'll come to you.
where did you buy the wool from? ask the person there or any coffee shop in your area if a knitting group meets there or even a church. lastly, start up a group yourself, you will be surprised how many folks will flock in?

good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I totally agree...Pam Allens book is amazing...there is a sampler you can do to refresh or learn new stitches...also a tear out cheat sheet...I laminated mine...
I have had this book forever...very well worn lol



dtrippi said:


> I started by taking a basic knitting class and then bought the book Knitting for Dummies. The book really helped!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Not a Continental knitter myself so I can't advise on that but, remember that there are really only two stitches. Learn the knit stitch first and keep on doing it till you can't stand it another minute and then learn the purl stitch. Everything else is just what you do with these two....


----------



## franmorehead (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi Phoenix. On the map it looks like you are about 20 miles from Tampa. My Daughter In Law to be, is an excellent knitter and lives in Tampa. She might give you a hand if you are interested. I can ask her. I would love to help but I live in Washington State, a bit far. 

Fran


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

donya said:


> I live in Tarpon Springs. Would love to help. Let me know!!!


 this has nothing to do with knitting but when you said Tarpon Springs you touched a sweet spot in my heart--- my Mom retired to New Port Richie and when I visited with her we would always go to Tarpon Springs what a beautiful spot!!!! Back to knitting.........


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

franmorehead said:


> Hi Phoenix. On the map it looks like you are about 20 miles from Tampa. My Daughter In Law to be, is an excellent knitter and lives in Tampa. She might give you a hand if you are interested. I can ask her. I would love to help but I live in Washington State, a bit far.
> 
> Fran


I don't travel anywhere but to the doctor or local shops because I have to depend on my daughter for transportation and she's got her hands full with 3 kids (the youngest is the one with the blood disorder...doctors, hospitals, worry worry worry!!!) and going to school so I don't ask her to take me very many places. But thank you for the offer...it was very sweet of you..........and my son and oldest daughter live in Washington state....my son near Seattle and daughter down by the Oregon border....I visited them Christmas before last....LOVED it!!!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Andrea in TN said:


> donya said:
> 
> 
> > I live in Tarpon Springs. Would love to help. Let me know!!!
> ...


When I first moved to Florida in 1998 I lived in New Port Richey. Lived all over this area since then...I love the sponge docks in Tarpon....I used to go there just for the Greek food!!!!!.....YUM!!!!!


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> Andrea in TN said:
> 
> 
> > donya said:
> ...


You live in beauty for sure


----------



## Phyllis42 (Mar 5, 2012)

Some local yarn shops have 'open knitting' or 'knit for charity'. Most clerks know how to knit and crochet and are glad to help.


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

Have you checked in your immediate community for knitting groups. My local library started a free Knit Wits gp and we have ladies in the gp who are more than willing to teach newcomers to knit or crochet. We meet in the library on Fri morning for 2 hours when the library is closed to the public. There are other groups in the area you just have to find them. Most knitters/crocheters are very willing to help anyone wanting to learn. Good luck in finding a knitting gp.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

MegK31 said:


> Have you checked in your immediate community for knitting groups. My local library started a free Knit Wits gp and we have ladies in the gp who are more than willing to teach newcomers to knit or crochet. We meet in the library on Fri morning for 2 hours when the library is closed to the public. There are other groups in the area you just have to find them. Most knitters/crocheters are very willing to help anyone wanting to learn. Good luck in finding a knitting gp.


Yes, there is a knitting group that meets at our library...I'm going to look into it...thanks!


----------



## Sharynreed (Nov 29, 2011)

I learned to knit back in the days of gas TV! Internet was unheard of! My son sympathetically says poor mom how did you live? Anyhow I learned by reading and practicing. I looked at the pictures and tried to make my finished product come out the same. I made a lot of mistakes at first but I had been bitten by the bug. The point is keep trying you will get it. I also have found that I have learned more on this site. keep the faith!


----------



## Vambhi (Dec 19, 2011)

Since you learned how to cast on and you already crochet, you are half way there. Instead of pulling the yarn through a loop as in crocheting, you are pulling it through a loop on the left hand needle and transferring to the right hand needle. Keep watching the videos with your yarn and needles in hand, and as all the KP friends are saying, "keep trying."


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I already know that I do NOT like the metal needles!!!!!!!!...LOL...they're very difficult for me to use.


----------



## jassy (Sep 17, 2011)

When you come to visit your daughter, I'll teach you !!!

Jassy


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

jassy said:


> When you come to visit your daughter, I'll teach you !!!
> 
> Jassy


OK!...LOL


----------



## Preacher's Wife (Apr 11, 2011)

Phoenix, I crocheted for about 35 yrs and like you, I always loved the look and feel of knit. I taught myself to knit by watching youtube videos over and over again. I do not know whether I knit English or Continental, because I throw with my left hand. A left handed Englisher??? I am not advanced by any means, and I learn so much from these people at KP. But I just keep on trying new things. Hang in there...you can do it!!!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks...I'm still trying!


----------



## scrumbler2011 (Jan 5, 2012)

If you were able to visit an old folks home in your area, there would certainly be some lovely older person who would just love you to visit her and she would willingly and patiently give you lots of teaching time . . . a win win situation for all!!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

scrumbler2011 said:


> If you were able to visit an old folks home in your area, there would certainly be some lovely older person who would just love you to visit her and she would willingly and patiently give you lots of teaching time . . . a win win situation for all!!


When I was working with school aged children in a day care center, we would do holiday programs at nursing homes....the people we saw weren't in any shape to knit....but maybe I could find one somewhere.....that is a good idea....


----------



## sugar312 (Mar 5, 2012)

When my aunt came from England she taught me this after I could cast on That was 65 years ago and I still remember it. Here it is. Put the needle in put the yarn over make a little stich and move it off.If you watch a utube video it will make sense to you. Hope it helps.


----------



## hello from maryland (Dec 26, 2011)

Keep trying,I crocheted for over 30 years before I purchased one of those "learn how to knit" kits. I could knit but I couldn't purl; I finally learned how to purl 3 o'clock in the morning one night! Stick with it; you will master knitting and enjoy it!


----------



## susanariel (Nov 25, 2011)

Don't despair! Keep going I'm still struggling but I get a little better each new garment I try. thank goodness my Mother in law can help me unpick my mistakes. Loosing stitches is my worry.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Phoenix-Do you have a senior center. There's one close to me and I know people who went there for knitting and crochet lessons. Give it a try.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

denisejh said:


> Phoenix-Do you have a senior center. There's one close to me and I know people who went there for knitting and crochet lessons. Give it a try.


We have several as I'm smack dab in the middle of many many little suburbs here....but, as I said, I have to depend on my daughter for transportation and her life is so busy and hectic that I hate to even schedule a doctors appointment...LOL...but I may get over that way someday...


----------



## CrochetyLady (Feb 18, 2012)

Hey Swap Partner!
I just taught myself to knit after getting quite comfortable with crocheting. I have a long way to go and am verrrrrrrrrrry slow (compared to crochet) but at least now if I see something I want to knit I know I can tackle it (as long as it's not a rush job!). So keep at it and choose a pattern and yarn you really really like. That was the inspiration for me to keep going after many amphibian invasions, otherwise known as froggings!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

CrochetyLady said:


> Hey Swap Partner!
> I just taught myself to knit after getting quite comfortable with crocheting. I have a long way to go and am verrrrrrrrrrry slow (compared to crochet) but at least now if I see something I want to knit I know I can tackle it (as long as it's not a rush job!). So keep at it and choose a pattern and yarn you really really like. That was the inspiration for me to keep going after many amphibian invasions, otherwise known as froggings!


Amphibians have become my BFFs lately...LOL...So far everything I've made has turned into a "frog"...someday I hope to make something worth keeping....til then, just call me the "Frog Queen"!!!...
:XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

CrochetyLady said:


> Hey Swap Partner!
> I just taught myself to knit after getting quite comfortable with crocheting. I have a long way to go and am verrrrrrrrrrry slow (compared to crochet) but at least now if I see something I want to knit I know I can tackle it (as long as it's not a rush job!). So keep at it and choose a pattern and yarn you really really like. That was the inspiration for me to keep going after many amphibian invasions, otherwise known as froggings!


Yo...swap partner...I just looked at your profile and realized that you and my mother shared a birthday!!!...Scorpio and Aquarius.....gotta look up the equation........LOL


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Phoenix-Start out with a simple garter stitch (remember-knit every row) dishcloth. Easy to do and even if it's not perfect it will have a good use, Plus it's a small project that will give you good practice but not big enough to drive you crazy. And it's cheap-buy one ball of inexpensive cotton yarn.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

denisejh said:


> Phoenix-Start out with a simple garter stitch (remember-knit every row) dishcloth. Easy to do and even if it's not perfect it will have a good use, Plus it's a small project that will give you good practice but not big enough to drive you crazy. And it's cheap-buy one ball of inexpensive cotton yarn.


I have a bunch of cotton yarn in all different colors....that's what I started off with....I didn't knit today because, as I said earlier, I don't care for the aluminum needles....gotta get to the store and get another kind!!!


----------



## Karen Liebengood (Jan 28, 2011)

Don't be discouraged. I learned from a book...way before the internet. And watch the youtube videos, I am sure you can learn!!


----------



## wagski1 (Oct 6, 2011)

have u thought about taking one of thoses craftsey courses online? I signed up for the sock class a few months ago but won't let myself start it till I get some wip's finished. anyway I'm sure there would be something more at the beginner level and the courses look doable.
good luck. kristi


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> denisejh said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenix-Do you have a senior center. There's one close to me and I know people who went there for knitting and crochet lessons. Give it a try.
> ...


when my Mom lived in your area there were many seniors and some of them still drived . They would take people where they needed to go for a small fee. It helped my Mom to get around and gave the person driving her a little extra spending money. Maybe there is someone like that around that you could hire. Just saying -- I wish I was there to drive you!!! A


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

After my divorce I lived in a 55+ apartment complex....even though I wasn't yet 55...LOL...It was a very large complex..probably 300 apartments....but even though I hung out at the pool a lot and saw all kinds of seniors in and around the community center, not once did I see anyone knitting. Maybe the knitters just didn't hang out down there...LOL


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

Phoenix, I thought knitting was Sooooooooooo hard, impossible even, but after trying it again I'm starting to get it, and it is fun! Best of luck to you. I believe it will click for you -- unless you're using bamboo needles, lol, sorry couldn't resist -- you know, metal needles click......


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

CAS50 said:


> Phoenix, I thought knitting was Sooooooooooo hard, impossible even, but after trying it again I'm starting to get it, and it is fun! Best of luck to you. I believe it will click for you -- unless you're using bamboo needles, lol, sorry couldn't resist -- you know, metal needles click......


LOL...got it


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

OK...I guess I was just guessing at the name of the needles I like...I just found some and they're called Harmony Wood...I was calling them Rose Wood...LOL


----------



## diane647 (Sep 25, 2011)

Go out of your comfort zone and ask someone for help. The local library is a good source. Try them I wish you lived near me I'd love to teach you too.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Man...I've whipped up crocheted washcloths in less than an hour....this knitted one has taken me all day.....and it's less than 2" long.....LOL


----------



## sslteach (Mar 13, 2012)

How do you learn to fix mistakes along the way?


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

sslteach said:


> How do you learn to fix mistakes along the way?


LOL....that's when my amphibian friends come to call.....RIPIT!!!!!!!!!!....LOL


----------



## sslteach (Mar 13, 2012)

How do you keep from ripping it all out? What if you catch it at the end of the row?


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

sslteach said:


> How do you keep from ripping it all out? What if you catch it at the end of the row?


I've ripped out everything I've made so far....except this latest.....so far no mistakes..........


----------



## ras4eight (Feb 22, 2012)

Phoenix said:


> sslteach said:
> 
> 
> > How do you keep from ripping it all out? What if you catch it at the end of the row?
> ...


I'm not sure the term, but I just spent hours "unknitting" about 10 rows, one stitch at a time. I am making socks and discovered some kind of funky stitch waaaaay back. I use my left needle and pick up the stitch from the previous row on the right needle and pull the current stitch loose. It took me a really long time but I finally got back to the mistake and am on my way forward again!!


----------



## CeceTX (Sep 22, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> OK...I guess I was just guessing at the name of the needles I like...I just found some and they're called Harmony Wood...I was calling them Rose Wood...LOL


You must have KnitPicks wood needles...they are called Harmony. Layers of different woods glued together and then shaped into knitting needles. I love mine and I love KnitPicks...their customer service is really great!
CeceTX


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I've seen the Harmony needles and love the look!!!


----------



## cjstitches (Feb 6, 2011)

I am considering purchasing the interchangeable harmony set. Just been putting off. I don't know anyone who has them to ask. So any comments would be welcome. thanks , Carol


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

I call undoing knitting "tinking" since it is knit spelled backwards. I saw a great video explaining how to do it:


----------



## CeceTX (Sep 22, 2011)

cjstitches said:


> I am considering purchasing the interchangeable harmony set. Just been putting off. I don't know anyone who has them to ask. So any comments would be welcome. thanks , Carol


The only time I don't like my harmony needles is when I'm using a color that blends or when it's a variegation that blends too well with the needle color. Otherwise I love them. The finer the yarn the more I need the needles to hold onto the yarn and these do a fine job. I learned to knit on the old aluminum needles and then the plastic...I have several pair of these that are bent just from the heat of my hands and the pressure we use holding them. I also have the KnitPicks Nickel Plated and the Zephyr Acrylic but haven't actually used them...yet. And the customer service at KnitPicks is just wonderful. If you get a defective needle you just email their customer service and they send you another needle.


----------



## cjstitches (Feb 6, 2011)

CeceTX , Thank you. So I could get the set of harmony interchangeable s and if I needed a nickel needle could just order the tips in the size I needed instead of another whole set? That would be awesome.


----------



## CeceTX (Sep 22, 2011)

cjstitches said:


> CeceTX , Thank you. So I could get the set of harmony interchangeable s and if I needed a nickel needle could just order the tips in the size I needed instead of another whole set? That would be awesome.


Yep...the cables are interchangeable so just be sure you order enough cables for all the projects you have in mind...LOL That's the only problem I have...running out of cables.
CeceTX


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

cjstitches said:


> I am considering purchasing the interchangeable harmony set. Just been putting off. I don't know anyone who has them to ask. So any comments would be welcome. thanks , Carol


I have the harmony Interchangeable needles and they are wonderful. I have had them every since the came out. I first had the medal interchangeable needles, but when the harmony needles came out I purchased them and gave the medal set to my grand-daughter. I have a hard time with medal needles.


----------



## CeceTX (Sep 22, 2011)

Paulette, I just noticed your profile picture....I have that booklet also. Hard to believe how old those patterns are, isn't it?
CeceTX


----------



## Anitabee (Feb 15, 2012)

I received my Harmony circulars today and I think they are wonderful.


----------



## KnittingNerd (Mar 28, 2012)

Alittle rhyme that helped me catch onto Knitting

"In thru the front door, once around the back, peek thru the window, and out jumps jack" 

theres one for purling but I cannot remember right now.


----------



## knitter2 (Feb 19, 2012)

My cousin, who was two years older than me,taught me to knit when I was about ten. I only knew how to cast on and knit. I didn't learn more until I was sixty. I still feel like a beginner. I have learned from u-tube and KP. Just read and learn and Keep trying. GOOD LUCK.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

CeceTX said:


> Paulette, I just noticed your profile picture....I have that booklet also. Hard to believe how old those patterns are, isn't it?
> CeceTX


Yes they are old but still stylish.


----------



## special 1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hudson Library has a group that knits on Friday nights. Anyone is welcome. Bet they would be glad to help you.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

special 1 said:


> Hudson Library has a group that knits on Friday nights. Anyone is welcome. Bet they would be glad to help you.


What time on Friday nights?


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, i taught myself to knit from "knitting for dummies" book. to me, it's a pretty good book. besides you-tube, you might want to buy this book. you can get it pretty cheap at alibris used books. just type in alibris used books on the homepage search. it comes right up.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

maryrose said:


> hi, i taught myself to knit from "knitting for dummies" book. to me, it's a pretty good book. besides you-tube, you might want to buy this book. you can get it pretty cheap at alibris used books. just type in alibris used books on the homepage search. it comes right up.


Thanks, I'll look into it!


----------



## CeceTX (Sep 22, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> maryrose said:
> 
> 
> > hi, i taught myself to knit from "knitting for dummies" book. to me, it's a pretty good book. besides you-tube, you might want to buy this book. you can get it pretty cheap at alibris used books. just type in alibris used books on the homepage search. it comes right up.
> ...


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

CeceTX said:


> Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> > maryrose said:
> ...


----------



## CeceTX (Sep 22, 2011)

I don't have a lot of books and patterns but in my lifetime I've done a TON of different crafting things. All 4 of my kids were in dance and it was a small town dance studio and I had sewn for years so I ended up making and embellishing almost all of their costumes...my kids' and everyone elses whose mother didn't sew...LOL.....I worked in day care and schools for years so I did all kinds of art projects....I've done so many different things....I wish I still could but finances and lack of space keep me from doing anything much. My stash takes up a lot of space and I have to restrain myself from buying more yarn when I'd love to....why can't we all be wealthy and have the time and money for a huge craft studio????....LMAO[/quote]

My precious hubby bought me a 14' x 24' Morgan building for my long-arm quilting frame and machine, sewing machines, all my fabric. Then he installed the AC, hooked up the electricity, helped me install the carpet squares and move the HQ16 & it's accessories into the building. It was when he was putting up shelves that he finally noticed how much fabric I have. When I first moved in the building was neat, clean, organized. Now it's a mess because I moved all my yarn and crochet/knitting accessories out there...now I'm moving them back into the house. I knit or crochet at night when I'm in the house and I don't like going outside after dark.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

My ex mother-in-law had a 12'X24' sewing room with her fancy-schmancy computerized embroidering sewing machine, a regular sewing machine and a serger....and with all of her material and crafting supplies, you still couldn't walk in there without dropping crumbs to find your way out again...LOL...so she bought a 12'X24' shed, insulated it, walled it, put in air conditioning and moved all (or at least half...LOL) of her crafting supplies out there...it was packed and she had only gotten most of her stuff out there and still had the closet in her bedroom AND the closet in the guest bedroom packed....LOL...SO...she bought a 10'X12' shed, did the wall, insulation, no air conditioning though...LOL...and moved more stuff in there....it's been 4 years since I've seen her so who knows how many more sheds she's put up...LOL...in her defense she WAS the art teacher in a Montessori school for more than 20 years so she accumulated a lot of stuff to teach with but that's still a LOT of STUFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CeceTX (Sep 22, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> My ex mother-in-law had a 12'X24' sewing room with her fancy-schmancy computerized embroidering sewing machine, a regular sewing machine and a serger....and with all of her material and crafting supplies, you still couldn't walk in there without dropping crumbs to find your way out again...LOL...so she bought a 12'X24' shed, insulated it, walled it, put in air conditioning and moved all (or at least half...LOL) of her crafting supplies out there...it was packed and she had only gotten most of her stuff out there and still had the closet in her bedroom AND the closet in the guest bedroom packed....LOL...SO...she bought a 10'X12' shed, did the wall, insulation, no air conditioning though...LOL...and moved more stuff in there....it's been 4 years since I've seen her so who knows how many more sheds she's put up...LOL...in her defense she WAS the art teacher in a Montessori school for more than 20 years so she accumulated a lot of stuff to teach with but that's still a LOT of STUFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!


In my 14x24 foot building I have Handi-Quilter's HQ16 with the table and frame set up for king size quilts. I have a small desk with 7 drawers where my Singer XL-1000 sits...that's as fancy as my embroidery machine gets. I have a Singer Quantum XL serger, a 1974 Sears Kenmore 1703 sewing machine (used cams and still sews), and a Janome Jem that I take to retreats, classes and sometimes on the plane with me. I have 3 2' x 4' Lifetime tables set up in my studio...2 for whatever except once a month when my quilting students come, and one that currently is at its tallest setting and is set up with a plywood sheet covered with Insul-Brite and ticking fabric for a faux "Big Board" for pressing as I sew quilts blocks. I have six 6' shelves on shelf standards for fabric and misc. storage, a shelf and bin system for fat quarter, UFO, swap blocks, and leftover strips wider than 2". I have 2 shelves above the AC unit set in the back wall of the building...they're too tall for me to get to without my 2-step step ladder so I put leftover batting and bolts of backing fabric there. And in one corner I have an antique corner cabinet painted lime green and my rocking chair for when I want to just sit and enjoy the quiet.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

CeceTX said:


> In my 14x24 foot building I have Handi-Quilter's HQ16 with the table and frame set up for king size quilts. I have a small desk with 7 drawers where my Singer XL-1000 sits...that's as fancy as my embroidery machine gets. I have a Singer Quantum XL serger, a 1974 Sears Kenmore 1703 sewing machine (used cams and still sews), and a Janome Jem that I take to retreats, classes and sometimes on the plane with me. I have 3 2' x 4' Lifetime tables set up in my studio...2 for whatever except once a month when my quilting students come, and one that currently is at its tallest setting and is set up with a plywood sheet covered with Insul-Brite and ticking fabric for a faux "Big Board" for pressing as I sew quilts blocks. I have six 6' shelves on shelf standards for fabric and misc. storage, a shelf and bin system for fat quarter, UFO, swap blocks, and leftover strips wider than 2". I have 2 shelves above the AC unit set in the back wall of the building...they're too tall for me to get to without my 2-step step ladder so I put leftover batting and bolts of backing fabric there. And in one corner I have an antique corner cabinet painted lime green and my rocking chair for when I want to just sit and enjoy the quiet.


Wow...I think my ex- mother-in-law and you were separated at birth!!!...LOL


----------



## deercreek (Jan 28, 2012)

Try knitting something small. So its not so over powering. A dishcloth is good. Like 39 stitches and as long as you want. Good luck. Oh and needles maybe 6 mm. Keep trying. Donot give


----------

